# Mujibar's Job



## Casper (Dec 2, 2013)

Mujibar was trying to get a job in India .

The Personnel Manager said, 'Mujibar, 
You have passed all the tests, except one.
It is a simple test of your English language skills 
Unless you pass it , you cannot qualify for this job.'

Mujibar said, 'I am ready.'

The manager said,
You must make a sentence using the words *
**Yellow,**Pink,*and *Green* .'

Mujibar thought for a few minutes and said, 
'Mister manager, I am ready.'

The manager said, 'Go ahead.'

Mujibar said, 
'The telephone goes *green, green*, 
and I *pink* it up, and say, *
**yellow*, this is Mujibar.'

Mujibar now works at a call centre.

No doubt you have spoken to him. 
I know I have.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 2, 2013)




----------



## Anne (Dec 2, 2013)

Sounds all too familiar.  :lol:


----------



## Diwundrin (Dec 2, 2013)

He called himself 'Darren' last time he called, cracked me up.


----------



## Jillaroo (Dec 2, 2013)

_Yep he has called me too_:lofl:


----------



## Pappy (Dec 3, 2013)

Reminds me of the time my wife had to call Trac Phone for a minutes problem she was having. After 3 or more hours, and after she had spoken to at least 12 different people, ( two of which she could understand) she gave up. Never did get the darn thing right.


----------



## Old Hipster (Dec 3, 2013)

I have to make the service calls on a lot of our equipment at work and about 10 years ago we needed some new big high speed printers, and we went with a company that is based on the West Coast, home office is quite near us and any service calls go right to people in Seattle and we can understand each other perfectly.

When the calls would go to a call center in who knows where, I had to spend most of my time asking the person on the other end of the line to please repeat that and talk a little slower and I would have to keep apologizing for not being able to understand them, it made for some fun service calls. Not!

There needs to be a "cranky old person" option to pick on the long list of options you get at the beginning of any calls.


----------



## That Guy (Dec 3, 2013)

Our IT support is, naturally, outsourced to India and is worthless.  We dread each and every time they are needed.  And they are needed way too often.  It's just a frustrating waste of time.


----------

